# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Ann Coulter's VP Prediction: Trumps First Mistake

## Sled Dog

My VP Prediction: Trumps First Mistake

My vice presidential prediction is: Trump is about to make his first mistake. I knew this would happen as soon as he hired campaign consultants, rather than relying on his gut. If these campaign consultants were any good, their first piece of advice to Trump would be, Fire us immediately!

Trumps advisers are undoubtedly telling him hes got the outsider image covered. He needs someone with experience in Washington  as if presidents dont have staffs  an elected Republican official with solid standing in the GOP, preferably a sitting senator or governor, who will give the ticket gravitas and heft.

This is completely wrong. Trump isnt a standard-issue GOP, trying to balance the ticket to get his party into power. Hes starting a new party! Hes just blown up the old GOP. Instead of a party for, by and of globalist plutocrats, the new Trumpian party is a party of Americans for America.
How is Trump going to find a decent running mate from among the Republicans who have gotten ahead under the old model of sucking up to donors and lobbyists?

Almost any sitting Republican senator or governor would be total counter-programming to Trumps message. One searches the country in vain to find a half-dozen elected Republicans who have not supported amnesty, job-killing trade deals, Wall Street bailouts  or all of the above. Trumps message is: Im leaving the deadwood behind.

We always secretly suspected Republicans were selling out the country for their own interests, but now Trump has flushed them all out. At least the GOP isnt being subtle. Their position is: _No, we will never allow anyone to be president who wants to do something about the border._

The moment Trump chooses his vice presidential candidate, every person in the media will be handed a personalized crowbar to pry daylight between Trump his nominee.
_
 What do you say about Mr. Trumps comment 19 years ago in an appearance on Howard Stern? Can we really trust our nuclear codes to a man who likes attractive women?_ 

If Trump picks a typical Republican, the odds are better than even that his nominee will end up 
withdrawing in order to win the good opinion of The New York Times.

Once a week until the election, there will be some fresh media hysteria about a Trump pop-off, and his nominee will come under enormous pressure to repudiate Trump  destroying Trumps candidacy and winning himself a lifetime of media adulation. The nominee will have visions of well-compensated board positions, Time magazines Man of the Year, meetings with actresses, his own show on Fox News  maybe NBC!  and not one, but _two_ covers on Vanity Fair.

How much pushing would it take for any of the GOP donor shills to sell out Trump for the medias admiration? A month ago, Newt became a media darling for denouncing Trumps attacks on a judge who belongs to a Hispanic supremacist organization. You could probably get Rubio for a decent bass boat.

If Trump chooses a vice president who supports cheap labor for the donor class, how long before both parties decide to impeach President Trump?

Gingrich lobbied for the instant legalization of illegals because his benefactor, superglue heiress Helen Krieble, needed cheap labor for her horse farm. _Trump impeached._

Pences big immigration initiative was mass legalization for cheap foreign workers if they went home first, with any employer request bringing them right back. _Trump impeached._

Sen. Bob Corker was one of only 14 Republicans to vote for Rubios nation-destroying amnesty bill  and went the extra mile to pass it. _Trump impeached._

Chris Christies temporary Senate nominee was one of the other 14, after Sen. Chuck Schumer convinced Christie to support amnesty in a single phone call. _Trump impeached._
Trump doesnt need a vice president from the party hes just buried.

Everyone thinks Trumps model should be Reagan, who chose his main primary rival as his vice presidential nominee. Its true that the important thing is for Trump to win. Reagan couldnt have saved the country if he had lost, and nor can Trump.

But, apart from signing off on amnesty, choosing a Bush for his vice president was Reagans biggest mistake, foisting this pestilence on the country for no reason. Reagan won in a landslide. Did he really need to worry about carrying Greenwich, Connecticut?

It took 26 years for voters to correct Reagans vice presidential mistake, finally rejecting the Bush brand beginning with the 2006 midterm elections. This year, they are trying to correct Reagans amnesty mistake. Why pick a vice president who wont let the voters do that?

If any of the establishment Republicans brought one thing to the table, it would be a different story. If they brought a roll of nickels  great, Trump should be bowing and scraping to them. _Hey, look! Chris Christie has 5,000 unused campaign balloons in his garage  bring him in!_

But these guys bring nothing. Theyll only be a drain on Trumps campaign.


Lincoln didnt choose some eminent Whig politician to give his ticket gravitas. He chose Hannibal Hamlin. No one other than a Jeopardy! contestant even remembers Hamlins name today. He didnt exactly set the world on fire.

Hamlin was a former Democrat, didnt meet Lincoln until after the election, served only one term as Lincolns vice president, was not liked by first lady Mary Todd and didnt work closely with the president.

He made no sense as Lincolns vice president on any level, except the only one that mattered: Hamlin was ferociously opposed to slavery  the new partys signature issue. He strongly supported Lincolns Emancipation Proclamation, arguing that slaves should be armed. As soon as slavery was ended, Lincoln dropped Hamlin as his vice president.

The official GOPs opposition to Trump is the modern slavery partys version of the Civil War, fought by plutocrats with money and media.

For his vice president, Trump needs anyone  from business, academia, the military or the political world  who is Hannibal Hamlin on immigration, a warrior to defend our country from the richs predatory demands for cheap foreign labor. His running mate also needs to be smart and courageous and not in love with his own press notices.

Among the possibilities Trump ought to be considering are people like Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, former Massachusetts Sen. Scott Brown, North Carolina Gov. Pat McCrory and Idaho Sen. Mike Crapo (the latter two are up for re-election this year, but perhaps they can run for both offices simultaneously).

Sen. Jeff Sessions of Alabama is one of approximately one elected officials I completely trust to protect Americans from the cheap labor-demanding rich  which is why Trump needs to keep him in the Senate.

The same consultants who would have told Trump to never, ever mention immigration are telling him now that he needs a Christie, a Newt, a Corker, a Rubio  or a woman. (Because thats how Margaret Thatcher emerged. No one had ever heard her name until the British Conservative Party decided it needed a woman on the ticket!) (Thats sarcasm.)

If the consultants prevail with Trump, our only hope is that the conventional wisdom about vice presidents being irrelevant is correct  at least for the six months of a Trump presidency before impeachment.[/quote]

This is probably her most insightful column in a long time.

----------

Cedric (07-10-2016),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (07-07-2016),Hillofbeans (07-10-2016),Jen (07-07-2016),Jim Rockford (07-07-2016),Knightkore (07-07-2016),MrMike (07-10-2016),OldSchool (07-11-2016),potlatch (07-10-2016),Talon (07-07-2016)

----------


## Garden House Queen

....this is one heck of a good find. Ann Coulter is one smart lady. Any chance of getting this OP to Trump ASAP?

----------


## Northern Rivers

> ....this is one heck of a good find. Ann Coulter is one smart lady. Any chance of getting this OP to Trump ASAP?


Captcha Check | Donald J Trump for President

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Captcha Check | Donald J Trump for President


Got it!

----------


## 2cent

I hear what she's saying, and happen to agree.  Although I've (semi) gone along w/some ideas for VP, every time the subject came up, it was like opening the refrigerator, and nothing appealing to you.  
"Nah, that's not what I want."
"Nah, not that, either."
Eventually, you shut the door, walk away, deciding you'll think up something later.  It's not that the food in there is _bad_.  It's just that it's not what you want right now.  You want something completely different, but don't know what it is.

Be nice if someone would walk in w/a surprise!

----------


## Jen

I always enjoy Ann Coulter.
But I still think Newt would be Trump's best choice.

----------

John123 (07-10-2016),Montana (07-10-2016)

----------


## Jeffrey

> My VP Prediction: Trump’s First Mistake
> 
> My vice presidential prediction is: Trump is about to make his first mistake. I knew this would happen as soon as he hired campaign consultants, rather than relying on his gut. If these campaign consultants were any good, their first piece of advice to Trump would be, “Fire us immediately!”
> 
> Trump’s advisers are undoubtedly telling him he’s got the “outsider” image covered. He needs someone with experience in Washington — as if presidents don’t have staffs — an elected Republican official with solid standing in the GOP, preferably a sitting senator or governor, who will give the ticket gravitas and heft.
> 
> This is completely wrong. Trump isn’t a standard-issue GOP, trying to balance the ticket to get his party into power. He’s starting a new party! He’s just blown up the old GOP. Instead of a party for, by and of globalist plutocrats, the new Trumpian party is a party of Americans for America.
> How is Trump going to find a decent running mate from among the Republicans who have gotten ahead under the old model of sucking up to donors and lobbyists?
> 
> ...


This is probably her most insightful column in a long time.[/QUOTE]
People are jumping at the chance to be his VP.  Two said nyet yesterday.

----------

Knightkore (07-07-2016)

----------


## Talon

If he chooses ANY establishment person as his VP, then there is NO change.

----------

Garden House Queen (07-07-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

*<<threads merged>>* @Knightkore

http://www.anncoulter.com/columns/2016-07-06.html#read_more

The model shouldn't be Reagan, but Lincoln, whose candidacy also introduced a new party -- one that arose from the exact same battle roiling the party today. The rich wanted cheap labor -- slavery -- and both parties, the Democrats and the Whigs, were happy to give it to them. 


    Lincoln's new Republican Party stood for the soul of the nation against the self-interest of the rich and powerful, just as Trump's does today. 


    Lincoln didn't choose some eminent Whig politician to give his ticket gravitas. He chose Hannibal Hamlin. No one other than a "Jeopardy!" contestant even remembers Hamlin's name today. He didn't exactly set the world on fire. 


    Hamlin was a former Democrat, didn't meet Lincoln until after the election, served only one term as Lincoln's vice president, was not liked by first lady Mary Todd and didn't work closely with the president. 


    He made no sense as Lincoln's vice president on any level, except the only one that mattered: Hamlin was ferociously opposed to slavery -- the new party's signature issue. He strongly supported Lincoln's Emancipation Proclamation, arguing that slaves should be armed. As soon as slavery was ended, Lincoln dropped Hamlin as his vice president. 


    The official GOP's opposition to Trump is the modern slavery party's version of the Civil War, fought by plutocrats with money and media. 


    For his vice president, Trump needs anyone -- from business, academia, the military or the political world -- who is Hannibal Hamlin on immigration, a warrior to defend our country from the rich's predatory demands for cheap foreign labor. His running mate also needs to be smart and courageous and not in love with his own press notices. 


    Among the possibilities Trump ought to be considering are people like Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach, former Massachusetts Sen. Scott Brown, North Carolina Gov. Pat McCrory and Idaho Sen. Mike Crapo (the latter two are up for re-election this year, but perhaps they can run for both offices simultaneously). 


    Sen. Jeff Sessions of Alabama is one of approximately one elected officials I completely trust to protect Americans from the cheap labor-demanding rich -- which is why Trump needs to keep him in the Senate.

----------


## liberal_hack

does anyone honestly beleive that the VP choice by Trump will move the needle?

Hillary/2016, it's a done deal especially given that even the GOP supports her

----------

Jim Rockford (07-07-2016),teeceetx (07-08-2016)

----------


## Quark

No politician in the Republican Party who wants a career in politics is going to take the job of VP. This election is like no other. All the rules have been thrown out the door especially on the Republican side.

----------

Knightkore (07-07-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> No politician in the Republican Party who wants a career in politics is going to take the job of VP. This election is like no other. All the rules have been thrown out the door especially on the Republican side.


Funny.  Republicans no rules and Democrats breaking the laws.  This election is truly a circus.

----------

Jim Rockford (07-07-2016),Quark (07-07-2016)

----------


## 2cent

From @Knightkore post #9



> The model shouldn't be Reagan, but Lincoln, whose candidacy also  introduced a new party -- one that arose from the exact same battle  roiling the party today. The rich wanted cheap labor -- slavery -- and  both parties, the Democrats and the Whigs, were happy to give it to  them. 
> 
> Lincoln's new Republican Party stood for the soul of the nation  against the self-interest of the rich and powerful, just as Trump's does  today.


_WHAT???!!!_.  That part is no part of the Coulter article that I read, including the link you provided, so it's hard not to think that that is YOUR opinion.  One that couldn't possibly be more wrong if it tried!
If there's one president I cannot _stand_, (present on excluded), it's stinkin' Abe Lincoln who first tried denying individual states their rights with over-burdensome - and UNequal taxation, (a little thingy the Constitution forbids) - and then by military force when they tried to "separate themselves from that tyrant."

"Stood for the heart and soul of our nation," my royal WHITE ass.

Besides, that wasn't exactly Coulter's point.  Her point was for Trump to choose a nobody who stood staunch on his one main issue, which is illegal immigration, and the flood of "refugees" coming into the country.
 Illegal immigration and boating in Muslims covers a heck of a lot more than "rich guys wanting cheap labor."

----------

Garden House Queen (07-07-2016),Jim Rockford (07-07-2016),John123 (07-10-2016),Knightkore (07-07-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> From @Knightkore post #9
> 
> _WHAT???!!!_.  That part is no part of the Coulter article that I read, including the link you provided, so it's hard not to think that that is YOUR opinion.  One that couldn't possibly be more wrong if it tried!
> If there's one president I cannot _stand_, (present on excluded), it's stinkin' Abe Lincoln who first tried denying individual states their rights with over-burdensome - and UNequal taxation, (a little thingy the Constitution forbids) - and then by military force when they tried to "separate themselves from that tyrant."
> 
> "Stood for the heart and soul of our nation," my royal WHITE ass.
> 
> Besides, that wasn't exactly Coulter's point.  Her point was for Trump to choose a nobody who stood staunch on his one main issue, which is illegal immigration, and the flood of "refugees" coming into the country.
>  Illegal immigration and boating in Muslims covers a heck of a lot more than "rich guys wanting cheap labor."


http://www.anncoulter.com/columns/20...html#read_more

{This didn't work?}

----------

2cent (07-07-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> From @Knightkore post #9
> 
> _WHAT???!!!_.  That part is no part of the Coulter article that I read, including the link you provided, so it's hard not to think that that is YOUR opinion.  One that couldn't possibly be more wrong if it tried!
> If there's one president I cannot _stand_, (present on excluded), it's stinkin' Abe Lincoln who first tried denying individual states their rights with over-burdensome - and UNequal taxation, (a little thingy the Constitution forbids) - and then by military force when they tried to "separate themselves from that tyrant."
> 
> "Stood for the heart and soul of our nation," my royal WHITE ass.
> 
> Besides, that wasn't exactly Coulter's point.  Her point was for Trump to choose a nobody who stood staunch on his one main issue, which is illegal immigration, and the flood of "refugees" coming into the country.
>  Illegal immigration and boating in Muslims covers a heck of a lot more than "rich guys wanting cheap labor."


I understand.  And I agree with her.  And you.  She made a heck of a great point.  Let Trump be Trump and let him choose off his own gut rather than what the political advisers are telling him to do.

Hillary is used to making mince meat out of regular Republicans.  Trump is different.  Whoever Trump picks should be different as well and give Hillary fits and keep her sleepless with insomnia for the next few months.

----------

2cent (07-07-2016),Garden House Queen (07-07-2016)

----------


## liberal_hack

> I understand.  And I agree with her.  And you.  She made a heck of a great point.  Let Trump be Trump and let him choose off his own gut rather than what the political advisers are telling him to do.
> 
> Hillary is used to making mince meat out of regular Republicans.  Trump is different.  Whoever Trump picks should be different as well and give Hillary fits and keep her sleepless with insomnia for the next few months.




You honestly believe that?

Other than Fox News, please find me one news station which isn't extolling the virtues of Hillary and exposing the weakness of Trump?

The message is propagating. Do not forget that it's about winning. Is Trump really a racist, woman-hating, jew-bashing, homophobic guy? Heck no but portraying him as such is working. It's not the job of team Hillary to be fair, it's their job to win.

repeat after me..................messaging, messaging,messaging

I take it that you've never been part of a messaging/marketing campaign within  business?

----------


## hoytmonger

Clinton will be appointed President. She's in the pocket of the banks and the military/industrial complex.

----------

John123 (07-10-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> http://www.anncoulter.com/columns/20...html#read_more
> 
> {This didn't work?}


Wow!  I'm so sorry to have disparaged those remarks as being yours, but, I SWEAR, I checked, not only once, but TWICE - to see if those two paragraphs were in there, and they were not.  

They are now, though.  Honest to peat moss, @Knightkore, I don't get how that could happen, but it did.
My sincere apologies.  

But thanks for helping clear it up that it is Coulter, not you, who is the horse's patoot, and whose History is sorely lacking.  (Not that I ever thought you were one.  Hence, my surprise, "_WHAT?_")

<Jots note:  Put Couter's credibility back where it was, even if in agreement that Trump would be best off choosing a VP who is not a well-known D.C. insider.>

----------

Jim Rockford (07-07-2016),Knightkore (07-07-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> Wow!  I'm so sorry to have disparaged those remarks as being yours, but, I SWEAR, I checked, not only once, but TWICE - to see if those two paragraphs were in there, and they were not.  
> 
> They are now, though.  Honest to peat moss, @Knightkore, I don't get how that could happen, but it did.
> My sincere apologies.  
> 
> But thanks for helping clear it up that it is Coulter, not you, who is the horse's patoot, and whose History is sorely lacking.  (Not that I ever thought you were one.  Hence, my surprise, "_WHAT?_")
> 
> <Jots note:  Put Couter's credibility back where it was, even if in agreement that Trump would be best off choosing a VP who is not a well-known D.C. insider.>


It's okay bud, don't worry about it.

Trump should try one of the Shark Tank guys.

----------

2cent (07-07-2016)

----------


## Jim Rockford

Trump should find what beach Ron Paul is on and get him in the VP spot. Rand won't do it. He is an important vote in Congress so,leave him be. But Ron? He has got the time and the followers along with the economic sense, a DC insider that is for closing borders and fucking the Muslim hordes. 


Mr. Trump, Sir psssst Ron Paul for VP.

----------


## 2cent

> It's okay bud, don't worry about it.
> 
> Trump should try one of the Shark Tank guys.


You're a good dude.  Thanks.

Shark Tank guys?  Sounds vaguely familiar, but not enough to know whatcher sayin'.  'Splain?

*Regarding Ann Coulter.  As most were, I was very impressed w/her astuteness when she first showed up on the scene.  Long story short, it was good to see her leave her extremely crass mouth 'phase' behind.  
It got to the point where I quit reading/listening to her.  And if I saw her flip her hair one.more.time. I was going to go in w/a pair of scissors, and cut off, myself!  
Don't always agree w/her, but at least she got over her "rock star" phase.

----------


## 2cent

> Trump should find what beach Ron Paul is on and get him in the VP spot. Rand won't do it. He is an important vote in Congress so,leave him be. But Ron? He has got the time and the followers along with the economic sense, a DC insider that is for closing borders and fucking the Muslim hordes. 
> 
> 
> Mr. Trump, Sir psssst Ron Paul for VP.


Sorry,  :Roflmao:  is all I've got to say.

----------


## sooda

> Trump should find what beach Ron Paul is on and get him in the VP spot. Rand won't do it. He is an important vote in Congress so,leave him be. But Ron? He has got the time and the followers along with the economic sense, a DC insider that is for closing borders and fucking the Muslim hordes. 
> 
> 
> Mr. Trump, Sir psssst Ron Paul for VP.


The Trump campaign is floating his daughter Ivanka for VP.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Sorry,  is all I've got to say.


 You don't think Ron Paul has all the qualities AC is looking for? Or that Ron is not a match on immigration and Natioalism?

----------


## Knightkore

> You're a good dude.  Thanks.
> 
> Shark Tank guys?  Sounds vaguely familiar, but not enough to know whatcher sayin'.  'Splain?
> 
> *Regarding Ann Coulter.  As most were, I was very impressed w/her astuteness when she first showed up on the scene.  Long story short, it was good to see her leave her extremely crass mouth 'phase' behind.  
> It got to the point where I quit reading/listening to her.  And if I saw her flip her hair one.more.time. I was going to go in w/a pair of scissors, and cut off, myself!  
> Don't always agree w/her, but at least she got over her "rock star" phase.


http://abc.go.com/shows/shark-tank/cast

{Mark Cuban is a possibility.}

----------

2cent (07-08-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> You don't think Ron Paul has all the qualities AC is looking for? Or that Ron is not a match on immigration and Natioalism?


Ron Paul is a loon.  Nobody needed to help me come to that conclusion.  I sat in my living room listening to him in presidential debates, other speeches of his on the web, and read much of what he wrote in his own words.
Not only that, but I'm well aware of his tom foolery of writing bills that he voted against while knowing Congress would vote in favor of, just in order to bring home the bacon to his constituency while denying that he voted for any Pork.

Which make him not only a loon, but a fraud.  Not that his cause for "Marks of Reprisal" helped him any. 

*And JIC you didn't know, Rand Paul would not be a senator from KY if it were not for the bought and paid for help of none other than our der leader, Mitch McConnell.

----------

Jim Rockford (07-07-2016),Knightkore (07-07-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

I wonder if Pat Buchannan would be a good choice?

----------


## sooda

> I wonder if Pat Buchannan would be a good choice?


Trump is considering Ivanka for VP.

----------


## 2cent

> Trump is considering Ivanka for VP.


Do you think that if you keep repeating that it'll come true?

----------

John123 (07-10-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> Clinton will be appointed President. She's in the pocket of the banks and the military/industrial complex.


That doesn't mean she'll be president.  Stop reading political comic books.  This forum requires knowledge.

----------


## Sled Dog

> From @Knightkore post #9
> 
> _WHAT???!!!_.  That part is no part of the Coulter article that I read, including the link you provided, so it's hard not to think that that is YOUR opinion.  One that couldn't possibly be more wrong if it tried!
> If there's one president I cannot _stand_, (present on excluded), it's stinkin' Abe Lincoln who first tried denying individual states their rights with over-burdensome - and UNequal taxation, (a little thingy the Constitution forbids) - and then by military force when they tried to "separate themselves from that tyrant."
> 
> "Stood for the heart and soul of our nation," my royal WHITE ass.
> 
> Besides, that wasn't exactly Coulter's point.  Her point was for Trump to choose a nobody who stood staunch on his one main issue, which is illegal immigration, and the flood of "refugees" coming into the country.
>  Illegal immigration and boating in Muslims covers a heck of a lot more than "rich guys wanting cheap labor."


It's amazing.

The fucking south was illegally and unconstitutional in insurrection practically before he took the Oath of Office, and you're babbling inanely about taxes that he didn't have time to enact, even if he'd wanted to?

Are you TOTALLY ignorant, or even worse?

And, since you've clearly skipped an entire school career of civics lessons, the CONSTITUTION is the heart and soul of this country, and Lincoln SAVED it.

And, naturally, everyone who knows the Constitution knows  it forbids secession.  

Duh.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Trump should find what beach Ron Paul is on and get him in the VP spot. Rand won't do it. He is an important vote in Congress so,leave him be. But Ron? He has got the time and the followers along with the economic sense, a DC insider that is for closing borders and fucking the Muslim hordes. 
> 
> 
> Mr. Trump, Sir psssst Ron Paul for VP.


What, a retard...er re-tread bench sitter that accomplished NOTHING?

----------


## Jim Rockford

> What, a retard...er re-tread bench sitter that accomplished NOTHING?


 An independent with the same policies on trade, immigration and guns.

----------


## hoytmonger

> It's amazing.
> 
> The fucking south was illegally and unconstitutional in insurrection practically before he took the Oath of Office, and you're babbling inanely about taxes that he didn't have time to enact, even if he'd wanted to?
> 
> Are you TOTALLY ignorant, or even worse?
> 
> And, since you've clearly skipped an entire school career of civics lessons, the CONSTITUTION is the heart and soul of this country, and Lincoln SAVED it.
> 
> And, naturally, everyone who knows the Constitution knows  it forbids secession.  
> ...


It is you that are totally ignorant.

The Morrill tariff was passed in 1859 and enacted in 1861. The South rejected the Republican attempt to expropriate their wealth by leaving the Union. The South provided 75% of the federal government's revenue (since the North sucked) and the despot Lincoln wouldn't abide. Lincoln was an arrogant asshole (like PrezBO) and rather than compromise, he invaded.

The Constitution does not forbid secession... there have been several times when Northern and Southern states threatened to secede previous to the War of Northern Aggression but cooler heads prevailed... Lincoln was not one of those.

Learn some history.

----------


## RobertLafollet

I'm guessing Newt or Christi.  Both are has beens and have nothing to lose so they will accept.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I'm guessing Newt or Christi.  Both are has beens and have nothing to lose so they will accept.


 Newt said no yesterday.

----------


## RobertLafollet

This is likely to be a one term President year.  Trump and Neut are both 70.  Hillary is 69.  I'm guessing she'll go with Warren to unite the party.  Warren will be the youngest running and in a good position to take over in 2020.

----------


## Northern Rivers

I gave up second-guessing Mr Trump. I have always come up wrong. Maybe this scattered look at VP possibilities is in his calculations to see what will fly??? Still...I haven't a clue.  :Thinking:  I was pretty certain Sarah Martinez would get it.

----------

Knightkore (07-08-2016)

----------


## teeceetx

> does anyone honestly beleive that the VP choice by Trump will move the needle?
> 
> Hillary/2016, it's a done deal especially given that even the GOP supports her



I tend to agree.  It's either Hillary by hook or crook, or it's a landslide by Trump, too big to defraud.

----------

Knightkore (07-08-2016),Northern Rivers (07-08-2016)

----------


## 2cent

> http://abc.go.com/shows/shark-tank/cast
> 
> {Mark Cuban is a possibility.}


Oops.  I need to get out more often.  lol

----------

Knightkore (07-08-2016)

----------


## liberal_hack

> I tend to agree.  It's either Hillary by hook or crook, or it's a landslide by Trump, too big to defraud.


landslide by Trump??????

have you been paying attention?

Companies bail out on GOP convention after facing pressure

Unconventional #33: How Paul Ryan could decide whether Trump is dumped in Cleveland (and more!)

The embedded GOPers that you elected want no part of Trump. I've said this many times, it's not the Democrat party which goes around claiming to be so virtuous. Now with the propsect of an outsider entering "the club" we see the GOP scrambling to find ways to dump him. 

Now you tell me which party is more reprehensible?

----------

Montana (07-10-2016)

----------


## Sled Dog

> An independent with the same policies on trade, immigration and guns.


Un, no.  The little dildo was a Republican his entire elective career.

----------


## Cedric

> I always enjoy Ann Coulter.
> But I still think Newt would be Trump's best choice.


Perhaps but she was correct about this part: "How much pushing would it take for any of the GOP donor shills to sell out Trump for the media’s admiration? A month ago, Newt became a media darling for denouncing Trump’s attacks on a judge who belongs to a Hispanic supremacist organization." and then there was this weeks crap about Whites not understanding Black people.  Meh.

But then again she was outright funny with this next line: "You could probably get Rubio for a decent bass boat."

Now SHE has got a way with words!

----------


## Sled Dog

> Newt said no yesterday.


Link please, @roadmaster.

Or better yet, a new thread?

----------


## Jeffrey

> My VP Prediction: Trumps First Mistake
> 
> My vice presidential prediction is: Trump is about to make his first mistake. I knew this would happen as soon as he hired campaign consultants, rather than relying on his gut. If these campaign consultants were any good, their first piece of advice to Trump would be, Fire us immediately!
> 
> Trumps advisers are undoubtedly telling him hes got the outsider image covered. He needs someone with experience in Washington  as if presidents dont have staffs  an elected Republican official with solid standing in the GOP, preferably a sitting senator or governor, who will give the ticket gravitas and heft.
> 
> This is completely wrong. Trump isnt a standard-issue GOP, trying to balance the ticket to get his party into power. Hes starting a new party! Hes just blown up the old GOP. Instead of a party for, by and of globalist plutocrats, the new Trumpian party is a party of Americans for America.
> How is Trump going to find a decent running mate from among the Republicans who have gotten ahead under the old model of sucking up to donors and lobbyists?
> 
> ...


This is probably her most insightful column in a long time.[/QUOTE]
Trump will need an experienced pol to manage the fort while he is out grandstanding.  I think a nuts and bolts guy like Newt Gingrich will fit that need.
Trump needs to get off the idea that being president is just a role in a sci-fi movie.

----------


## Jeffrey

> Link please, @roadmaster.
> 
> Or better yet, a new thread?


If that is true then I am sorry to read of it.  They both have a terrific ego so maybe that would not be a good combination.

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Link please, @roadmaster.
> 
> Or better yet, a new thread?


From a Trump rally in Ohio I just watched.....Newt did a terrific job of pitching for Trump. Newt will be "somewhere" in Trump's crew if he makes it to the WH.

----------


## Sled Dog

actually, Ann Coulter would be a good Trump side-kick.

She doesn't "stifle" either.

----------


## Sled Dog

> From a Trump rally in Ohio I just watched.....Newt did a terrific job of pitching for Trump. Newt will be "somewhere" in Trump's crew if he makes it to the WH.


So long as that weaseloid jackass isn't in the chain of command, it's fine.

----------


## Hillofbeans

I've not cared for his VP selection committee since I first heard about it.. What happened to Cruz anyway? Surely there could be some fence mending done there. I'm not thrilled with any names being floated.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Un, no.  The little dildo was a Republican his entire elective career.


ran for POTUS as an independent of any party affiliation in 2008. Libertarian, Liberty Union, Minnesota Independence, Constitution Party all had RP represented in the 2008 primaries. Never did RP run as a republican.  :Meanfingers:

----------


## Jim Rockford

> actually, Ann Coulter would be a good Trump side-kick.
> 
> She doesn't "stifle" either.



 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Jen

> Perhaps but she was correct about this part: "How much pushing would it take for any of the GOP donor shills to sell out Trump for the medias admiration? A month ago, Newt became a media darling for denouncing Trumps attacks on a judge who belongs to a Hispanic supremacist organization." and then there was this weeks crap about Whites not understanding Black people.  Meh.
> 
> But then again she was outright funny with this next line: "You could probably get Rubio for a decent bass boat."
> 
> Now SHE has got a way with words!


I love Coulter..........  even in the few times I disagree with her.

----------

Cedric (07-10-2016)

----------


## miss9ball

"For his vice president, Trump needs anyone — from business, academia,  the military or the political world — who is Hannibal Hamlin on  immigration, a warrior to defend our country from the rich’s predatory  demands for cheap foreign labor. His running mate also needs to be smart  and courageous and not in love with his own press notices."

She has been right all along. I have a love-hate relationship with her because I love EVERYTHING she says until she opens her mouth about the Irish and then I curse so bad I have to go to an extra Confession, but she is usually right when she isn't bloviating about how the British are genetically superior to the Celts. ANYhoo..

She's been the only one saying since the beginning of Trump's run for the nomination that this election is about immigration, that she and many other (read:real) Americans are one-issue voters for 2016. Her book "Adios, America," is a superb read that illustrates where we stand with illegal Mexican immigration. She makes a great case for limiting all immigration (gasp!). The reason Trump is where he is is because of his position on border security- he will lose if he doesn't reinforce that through his VP choice. I do not think he will lose either way..he is capable of bringing the "f-- y'all" voters out of the house- the white Americans whose values are SO underrepresented that they will simply not vote normally. If he continues to speak to his base, who are still a (slight) majority in our nation, he can win. But I don't think we can sustain another four years of this kind of immigration and retain that slight majority to be able to have another chance to elect someone who will shut the border. If Hillary gets it, this will truly become Mexico.

(Just to be clear, I'm not disputing that we Celts are unruly warriors with horrible tempers who tend to overbreed and love us some nature -and that yes, we think drinking and fighting are sports. I just disagree that that's not as good as being British. We are awesome, Ann, and if you keep talking smack I challenge you to a hair-flip-off. You can braid mine for me when I beat you. But you have to sing Danny Boy the whole time. Don't worry, sugar, I'll teach you the words.)

----------


## Jim Rockford

> I love Coulter..........  even in the few times I disagree with her.


This guy loves her too. No matter what sex it might be.

----------

Jen (07-10-2016)

----------


## potlatch

@Sled Dog

----------


## Sled Dog

> ran for POTUS as an independent of any party affiliation in 2008. Libertarian, Liberty Union, Minnesota Independence, Constitution Party all had RP represented in the 2008 primaries. Never did RP run as a republican.


Uh...right.

You didn't know that useless fuck was a CONGRESSMAN for more than two decades?

Hmmmm?

Wanna take a guess what party the little shit claimed to be in on THOSE elections?

====
Edit:

Oh, yeah, and who was that doppleganger Paul-bot dweeb standing on the stage with the REPUBLICANS in 2012, right there next to that Mormon failure who couldn't be the Traitor King when it mattered.

Was that the VERY FIRST "Paul-Bot" that all those other retarded Paul-bots were cloned from, and the real Paul wasn't anywhere near that stage?

Hmmmm?

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Uh...right.
> 
> You didn't know that useless fuck was a CONGRESSMAN for more than two decades?
> 
> Hmmmm?
> 
> Wanna take a guess what party the little shit claimed to be in on THOSE elections?
> 
> ====
> ...


dude it took you days of research to respond with dribble. Just go away. The republican senator never ran as a republican candidate. 

Stupid assholes often have problems admitting they are wrong.

----------


## Sled Dog

> dude it took you days of research to respond with dribble. Just go away. The republican senator never ran as a republican candidate. 
> 
> Stupid assholes often have problems admitting they are wrong.


Don't be an ignorant ass.

I spent the entire day making a model of a wing test fixture.

It's what Sundays are for, racking up overtime.

I didn't see your post in all of it's breathtaking ignorance until this evening, when I came home after reaching a convenient pausing point for the FEM.

You're just going to have get used to the notion that your betters don't really pay that much attention to you.


BTW, people who AREN'T ignorant are fully cognizant of the fact that RON Paul was never elected to the US Senate.

----------


## Jim Rockford

> Don't be an ignorant ass.
> 
> I spent the entire day making a model of a wing test fixture.
> 
> It's what Sundays are for, racking up overtime.
> 
> I didn't see your post in all of it's breathtaking ignorance until this evening, when I came home after reaching a convenient pausing point for the FEM.
> 
> You're just going to have get used to the notion that your betters don't really pay that much attention to you.
> ...


 Those of us that are true stand up gentlemen  , can admit their minor errors though. I erred.
 But you can't admit RP never ran for POTUS as a republican. And you want Ann Coulter as VP that there is comedy.

----------


## Retiredat50

> http://abc.go.com/shows/shark-tank/cast
> 
> {Mark Cuban is a possibility.}


Mark Cuban has had an abrupt turn around when it comes to Trump. Originally Cuban was saying he would like to be Trump's VP (but, he also said he would be Hillary's. 

"Last year, Cuban called Trump "probably the best thing to happen to politics in a long, long time." He then followed that up by praising the Donald for his business acumen and made it clear that, while he hadn't decided _who_  he'd vote for in 2016, he knew for sure it wouldn't be Trump's (then)  rival, Ted Cruz. Now, Cuban is comparing Trump to a drunk womanizer who  will probably ruin America by saying anything he can to be president,  which seems counterintuitive."


Rolling Stone

I wonder if he contacted Trump about being VP and Trump told him no.

----------


## Sled Dog

> Those of us that are true stand up gentlemen  , can admit their minor errors though. I erred.
>  But you can't admit RP never ran for POTUS as a republican. And you want Ann Coulter as VP that there is comedy.


Grow something, a brain, some balls, ...up?

Ron Paul ran for Prez as a Republican.

Otherwise he wouldn't have been on that GOP debate stage.

And you didn't explain why the kook from Texas was elected to the House repeatedly on the GOP ticket.

Yes, you're definitely at least 66 inches short of being a grown up.   Eat more MEAT.

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Mark Cuban has had an abrupt turn around when it comes to Trump. Originally Cuban was saying he would like to be Trump's VP (but, he also said he would be Hillary's. 
> 
> "Last year, Cuban called Trump "probably the best thing to happen to politics in a long, long time." He then followed that up by praising the Donald for his business acumen and made it clear that, while he hadn't decided _who_  he'd vote for in 2016, he knew for sure it wouldn't be Trump's (then)  rival, Ted Cruz. Now, Cuban is comparing Trump to a drunk womanizer who  will probably ruin America by saying anything he can to be president,  which seems counterintuitive."
> 
> 
> Rolling Stone
> 
> I wonder if he contacted Trump about being VP and Trump told him no.


I remember Cuban going back and forth...back and forth.

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> ....this is one heck of a good find. Ann Coulter is one smart lady. Any chance of getting this OP to Trump ASAP?


Pretty accurate analysis, especially the part about Donald Trump emasculating the existing RINO Republican Party and creating a new Progressive one! Certainly, a Trump - Crapo ticket would be worth about 20 episodes of Saturday Night Live. Heck - if he even considered that, he should take Sarah Palin and run her again. Yes, would be nice to get a political mover and shaker in the Vice President role in Washington, but Trump is an outsider, and he is going to do it his way. Just like Obama went and did it his way or the highway. Me? I like a lot of those names up there, particularly Gingrich and Christie, and that lady from Iowa - but would prefer Mr. Trump go ahead and choose retired 3-star General Hicks as his running mate. A military man understands the WALL and ISIS and how to deal with them - Trump has already destroyed the old GOP, and will begin anew to revamp America as Reagan did...........

----------


## Jim Rockford

Amarosa for VP to kiss black power ass.

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> does anyone honestly beleive that the VP choice by Trump will move the needle?
> 
> Hillary/2016, it's a done deal especially given that even the GOP supports her


Today's national polls have them in a dead even tie and the same is true of the swing states - plus - Hillary's negatives on the important issues of character, honesty, integrity, ability to handle national security and fight terrorism, and leadership, are so bad, even compared to the invented ones by the media and left against Trump, that you missed the boat here. BTW, don't forget to sign up for the White Redack 101 Class she will be teaching from now on, to educate you on how to deal with Black's, something her and Bill Clinton are intimately familiar with.

----------


## liberal_hack

> Today's national polls have them in a dead even tie and the same is true of the swing states - plus - Hillary's negatives on the important issues of character, honesty, integrity, ability to handle national security and fight terrorism, and leadership, are so bad, even compared to the invented ones by the media and left against Trump, that you missed the boat here. BTW, don't forget to sign up for the White Redack 101 Class she will be teaching from now on, to educate you on how to deal with Black's, something her and Bill Clinton are intimately familiar with.




You will see that the GOP has barely begun it's campaign against Trump. They will never allow an outsider into the WH.

----------

Mainecoons (07-11-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

Coulter on Pence:




> *A vocal Trump supporter, Coulter has made no effort to hide her disappointment in the Republican presidential nominees choice of Indiana Gov. Mike Pence as his running mate.
> *
> *Asked to envision a scenario in which Trump is elected and then somehow rendered incapacitated, causing Mike Pence to become president, Coulter said, Thats not good.
> *
> *We wouldve been so close to saving America and because of this stupid choice  it will all be lost.*


Ann Coulter talks to Yahoo News about Trump, Roger Ailes and blowing up the GOP establishment [Video]


Note this is an extreme case scenario that the liberal press will now report out of context. Making it sound as if the choice of Pence has doomed the campaign itself. Prior to the above remark Coulter said the VP pick was not important.

----------

